# Metal snake and porcelain toilet backup



## 5shot (Jan 4, 2017)

We have low water Kohler toilets that can back up easily. And there is a trough and slot in the bottom, which prevents using standard plungers to clear backups. 

To prevent a metal snake/auger from scratching the porcelain, I got a length of heavy gauge plastic tubing that was flexible enough to shove well into the toilet's S drain, while the back-end remained about a foot or two above the backup water level. The inside diameter of the tubing was larger than the snake/auger head which was not very large..

Using care, feeding the snake/auger into the tube and further into the toilet drain, the blockage was cleared, (and on more than one occasion). Have a rag or two on hand to wipe off the snake/auger when retrieved.

Blockage was gone, and the porcelain remained scratch free.

Also, the auger used was an inexpensive hand crank model.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 5, 2017)

Sounds like a useful tip.


----------

